# Office Hours 7 Jun 2010: Estelle on the OT, Mountains, and Machen



## R. Scott Clark (Jun 7, 2010)

This week _Office Hours_ talks to Dr Bryan Estelle, Associate Professor of Old Testament at Westminster Seminary California about his life, his work as an Old Testament scholar, and his love of mountain climbing. 

http://www.netfilehost.com/wscal/OfficeHours/06.07.10BDE.mp3

Bryan is the author of _Salvation Through Judgment and Mercy: The Gospel According to Jonah_ and co-editor and contributor to _The Law is Not of Faith: Essays on Works and Grace in the Mosaic Covenant_.

_Office Hours_ is the broadcast of Westminster Seminary California. Listen to all the episodes here:

Subscribe in iTunes

Contact us by email: [email protected]

Call us at 760 278 1725. Leave a message and we may use it in a future broadcast.

Thanks for listening!


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jun 7, 2010)

You might want to listen to this one. 

I'm just saying....


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jun 8, 2010)

You're going to wish you had listened to this.


----------

